# Ban and changing job



## Jajabels (Mar 11, 2014)

Hello! 

Im new here and i really needed your help. I am currently working here in abu dhabi for 1 year now with limited contract and holding a non free zone visa. I found a job in dubai which offer a free zone visa. My company decided to implement a new policy 1 week after i passed my resignation which stated that all employee who will resign without completing 2 years of-service will be send back to their country.

First of all i just wanted to know if its possible to change job in my case. Second thing is is there any legalities for the company to forcely send back home all employees who will failed to complete a minimum 2 years of service.

Urgently needed your help.

Thanks in advance!


----------

